# What color is the most popular!?



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey guys,

I thought it would be fun to see what is the most popular owned poodle color.


I really hope I didn't miss a color


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dina said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I thought it would be fun to see what is the most popular owned poodle color.
> 
> ...


Big Oops for many here.....Uh, BLACK!? times 2 at my house, always and forever only black for me.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Oops here too! I can't vote unless black is a choice. (Please don't tell Blue, though. Parti would be my second choice, but don't tell him that either.)


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Yup, black for me too!

VQ


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Um, do you want to know what color we think is the most popular or the color that we like best?


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

What color you have at home 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Silver is my favorite color, but I'll take _any_ color with nice conformation and a super temperament!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh no    is there a way to edit?

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

If it cant be edited I will post a new poll so sorry guys I thought I had written down black


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

THat'd mean I'd have to pick only one since I have MPS and have three poodles of different colors phooey.
I've had a silver beige tpoo, a silver mini, a black and cream phantom tpoo along with my current poodles blue and apricot phantom tpoo, cafe au lait mismark tpoo and a silver tpoo


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

If we have two poodles of different colors, should we vote twice?


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes please. I will make a new poll thoigh I cant seem to edit this one


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

you get one go with a poll :argh:

and you only get one vote in a poll


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Black!!!!!


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

Dina said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I thought it would be fun to see what is the most popular owned poodle color.
> 
> ...


I have two red toys, and I am anxiously awaiting the newest member of the family, a black and cream phantom toy.


Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla you can make a poll where a person can choose multiple responses with their single reply though.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Catherine you indeed correct but again I only voted for only color


----------

